# bunnies



## dufus (Jan 14, 2008)

successful morning this morning. these make a total of 8 for the weekend










Scott :beer:


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

is it a 22. short or long


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Drinking beer and shootin rabbits, dont get much better than that.


----------

